# 2020 Tiguan turbo upgrade



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

I am totally jumping the gun here but I am looking at getting a US 2020 Tiguan R-line but my fear is that its 184 horse! That's just never going to be enough! I don't know if this is the right forum to discuss this but could the turbo be upgraded to the IS20 from the GTI to get more power out of it? I understand a tune is needed but would that up the power?

Thanks


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

Your Tiguan should already have an IS20 turbo in it. The reason it doesnt have as much HP as the GTI is due to it being a Budack cycle engine.


----------

